# Deals on Miyazaki DVDs



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

This is from www.dvdtalk.com.... as always, double-check the advertising....

_Best Buy_
Spirited Away----17.99 
KiKi's Delivery Service----19.99 
Castle in the Sky----19.99 
Princess Mononoke----22.99 
(Princess Mononoke is FREE!!! when you buy Spirited Away, Kiki's Delivery Service and Castle in the Sky all on the same receipt!!!!)


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

_Circuit City_
Spirited Away 19.99

_Target_
Castle In The Sky 19.99
Kiki's Delivery Service 19.99
Spirited Away 19.99

Looks like the best buy is at.... Best Buy. Guess that's where I'll be Tuesday morning at 10 AM.


----------

